# Joined the XD club



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Picked up my XD-9 this past week! Now I just need to get away from work for a little range time.:smt023


----------



## XD40OD (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats.... You will love it...:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats...you won't be disappointed.:smt023 If you are....send it to me!:smt082


----------

